# Thomson tg520 modem need driver



## tiptoptim2 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey all, I have a thomson TG520 modem for my broadband. I am currently connected through my ethernet connection which works fine. When I tried to change this to my usb connection my computer couldn't find the drivers and when I tried to find them online nobody had a copy of them anywhere! Please could someone help??
Tim


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi and welcome you cn try here http://www.thomson.net/GlobalEnglish/broadband-uk/Pages/home-uk.aspx


----------



## tiptoptim2 (Aug 9, 2009)

hey, I tried that website and couldn't find a driver. I have also tried thomson technical support with no avail, I might contact my isp and see if they can provide me with a different modem. oh and the model is a THG520


----------



## tiptoptim2 (Aug 9, 2009)

Ok so after doing more research I have found that I need thomson usb cdc device drivers, any ideas??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Ethernet connection is the preferred and faster port to use.

Are you USB ports version 2.0 or 1.1?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes I agree with Wrench97 here, the ethernet connection port will be alot faster than using the USB port. (up to 3-4 times faster possibly)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

i bow to both wrench and riskyone on this


----------



## tiptoptim2 (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah, problem is I want to run both my xbox 360 off my ethernet connection. All I need is the thomson usb cdc device drivers, but I can't find F****** thing anywhere!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Gaming through the pc hooked by a usb port will be painfully slow, the modem will only support one connection or the other usually not both, how about a router or a cheap switch if the modem/router supports DHCP.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes I was going to suggest the same here as wrench97 has....

router
or
hub 

This is your best bet to not sacrifice speed as much, it will still be fast.


----------

